
Ask HN: Which top companies have zero or negative impact on the society? - byebyetech
In other words, which companies do you think can disappear today and it would not make any meaningful difference to most people&#x27;s lives or can actuallly improve people&#x27;s lives?
======
fturco
On top of my head: Apple, Microsoft, Facebook.

